
Innovation-101 - steveyegge2 - swah
https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/innovation-101
======
davedx
I'd forgotten how much I enjoy Steve Yegge's writing. "laaaaaambert, the
sheeeepish liiiion" :)

